# BRAND NEW ANGLER looking for some guidence



## balistreri_joe (Jun 28, 2021)

I am looking for some quick guidance on some equipment for pier fishing in Navarre. 

Rod & Reel combo - what's a decent combo to buy
What type for tackle for what is biting now

Any other tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kingfish501 on here is a pier rat in navarre. he will be the best help if he hasn't taken his meds. lol.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> kingfish501 on here is a pier rat in navarre. he will be the best help if he hasn't taken his meds. lol.
> jack


My pier at Pensacola Beach has supposedly opened back up, so no more driving an hour or more to fish Navarre for now. No fishing for me for a while, it looks like. Had a guy quit and out area manager never got us a replacement, so will be doing 7 days a week for now...unless they PO me and I quit. Told that manager today that I just had to reschedule everyone on the short list we have left but I refuse to keep them on the temp schedule long. Time for her to shit or get off the pot since she had adequate time to hire someone.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

balistreri_joe said:


> I am looking for some quick guidance on some equipment for pier fishing in Navarre.
> 
> Rod & Reel combo - what's a decent combo to buy
> What type for tackle for what is biting now
> ...


A decent start up rig for a beginner would be an Ugly Stick Tiger Light rod ( it's 7 foot and can handle Spanish and kings...it's a gold colored blank)...about $70 couple with a 6000 reel spooled with 30 pound braid.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I think that if I were just starting that I would buy a combo ready to go. All the major reel brands have a combo. Kingfish is right, Ugly Stik can't be beat if you prefer to match with a reel. Have you walked down Navarre pier to see what is being caught? And is there a specific fish that you want to catch? This will help determine bait. I have some Matrix shad and jigs, and a few Gotcha lures, variety of hooks and sinkers in my tackle box, and I usually take either live shrimp or frozen shrimp. I also keep gloves and a pair of pliers. Experiment, observe others on the peer and ask questions.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

SHunter said:


> I think that if I were just starting that I would buy a combo ready to go. All the major reel brands have a combo. Kingfish is right, Ugly Stik can't be beat if you prefer to match with a reel. Have you walked down Navarre pier to see what is being caught? And is there a specific fish that you want to catch? This will help determine bait. I have some Matrix shad and jigs, and a few Gotcha lures, variety of hooks and sinkers in my tackle box, and I usually take either live shrimp or frozen shrimp. I also keep gloves and a pair of pliers. Experiment, observe others on the peer and ask questions.


This time of year, unless you are targeting bull reds right up by the beach, a shrimp on the bottom is going to get you a remora if the water is a little cloudy to clear. If the water is dirty, you'll get a hardhead catfish. Out on the end they have been catching kings, Spanish and bonitos. The Spanish and Bo's are primarily hitting bubble rigs.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Joe, you'll also want to buy a 6' combo outfit to use for catching bait. Spool it with 12-15 pound mono and buy a bunch of cheap small sabiki rigs to catch fresh, live bait. Start out using live bait. You'll learn the art of snobbling later. Frozen cigar minnows and Spanish sardines from stores suck.


----------

